# !!! Torrent Download Problem



## Dipen01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey there..

I am facing a wierd problem since a day. Whenever i click on any torrent to download it. It shows the below message..Am confused?

What might be the problem!! In Bwtorrents its working fine and also some like Torrentspy and Mininova are working good...

But some like Demonoid and Bitme.org are showing me errors.. Am posting abridged version of these errors...

Pls let me know what might be the problem....

Is it the browser - Opera (Unlikely coz i downloaded some from same sites before a day... but still thought might confirm)

or my O.S - Win 98 (Even this is unlikely)


Regards,
Dipen





> *In Bitme.org:- *
> 
> d8:announce74:*www.bitme.org/announce.php?passkey=dfb30f5643eb0318cb6e30772c715bf47:comment37:Penguin Magic Showoff With cards xvid13:comment.utf-837enguin Magic Showoff With cards xvid10:created by19:Azureus/2.2.0.3_B2913:creation datei1121510453e8:encoding5:UTF-84:infod4:ed2k16:ŠXÃ°w=Â¿Ã·Ã–Ã‰iÃšÂ©hÂ¨qC5:filesld4:ed2k16:~Â¾
> 9Ã™Ã£Â¼�ÃŸÂ¤Ã¯ŽEOFÃ‹Ã¸Ã?Ã€Ã™Â¸‰/Ã¢ÃŠ™zÃ¦.Ã¨jÂ³XZÂ¥zÂ½Â¿<Ã‹
> ...







> *In Demonoid :-*
> 
> 
> d8:announce41:*inferno.demonoid.com:3390/announce7:comment22:*tvshows.yoyo.pl10:created by13:ÂµTorrent/140013:creation datei1141479776e8:encoding5:utf-84:infod5:filesld6:lengthi557e4athl45:!Info___www.tvshows.yoyo.pl___ (XviD asd).txteed6:lengthi119358564e4athl56rison Break [1x11] And Then There Were 7 (XviD asd).avieed6:lengthi28794e4athl56rison Break [1x11] And Then There Were 7 (XviD asd).txteed6:lengthi47e4athl40:Torrent_downloaded_from_Demonoid_com.txteee4:name48rison Break [1x11] (XviD asd) EnglishV+NapisyPL12iece lengthi131072e6ieces18220:Â¼Ã®gÃ§uvÃµ4Ã¼Ã»Ã¹Ã©_"z`†Ã®G˜Â»9Ã¹Ã´ŸjD�5_BÃ½p#Ž ÃšÃŸ,Ã†Âµ‹ÃžÂ©`H—Ã¡:[€
> ...


----------



## eddie (Apr 14, 2006)

It is the problem with the mime type the sites are sending. They are sending the torrent files as text/plain instead of application/x-bittorrent. Opera is acting according to the mime type it gets and is showing you the contents of the torrent file just as it would do with a text file.

You can right click on the torrent download link and choose "Save as.." or whatever the opera equivalent is for saving the links. It will then allow you to save the file as .torrent.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 14, 2006)

Right click the link and click on "save target as". That will work.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey...

thanx a lot...  its working good that way...


Regards,
Dipen


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 14, 2006)

But the NEwer version of Opera has a built in bit torrent client so it should directly start dling in opera itself. For other clients Right clik-save as


----------



## eddie (Apr 14, 2006)

AFAIK only Opera TP supports in-built bittorrent client and not the stable 8.xx series.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 14, 2006)

What about the review.... i mean is it better than utorrent or Azureues...!! coz am thinking of switching over to... Opera BTC


----------



## manas (Apr 14, 2006)

Opera BTC is just a rudimentary client with minimal features.You are better off using utorrent if u want more features.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ohk....btw just d/ed Azureus.. 

Well it tored apart my machine's memory at first... (PIII 64SD RAM) but then it was bit easy...havent tried any torrents on it yet..coz some are queued in utorrent..

Anyways...any idea whats the difference between UDP and HTTP.. I was to choose one of these for dowloading torrent from Demonoid...

Which one is better..or both are equal..??

Regards,
Dipen


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

Whoa! Using Azeurus at 64???  it takes 64 MB usage here


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2006)

Dipen don't even think of using Azureus for ur PC. And opera bt client is still in a very nascent stage so it's not too worth trying out right now. Maybe final release of Opera 9 will have a bt client with better features.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 15, 2006)

with 64 MB RAM,u better stick with BitComet/uTorrent.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Uninstalled it in 5 mins.. Damn

1. It hanged Opera and so Opera --> Not Responding.

2. Screwed Winamp

3. After several lags and freezing when i started a download...it showed everything as fine but didnt start the download. Then i noticed that theres one Red dot in the bottom pane which said 

*Firewall/NAT Problem*

Hell i said..dont need this shit 

So straight away Uninstall  . Well even tried Bittornado,dunno it never works properly. Properly in the sense either the speed is too less or it doesnt start the leeching itself...

So Utorrent as of now 

Btw one more doubt.. Does Leeching more than 1 torrent at a time reduces overall speed of torrents..??



> Anyways...any idea whats the difference between UDP and HTTP.. I was to choose one of these for dowloading torrent from Demonoid...
> 
> Which one is better..or both are equal..??




Regards,
Dipen


----------



## eddie (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone with < 256MB RAM and a slow CPU should not even touch Azureus forget about installing. It will kill a system with such kind of limited resources.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well heard it 100 times b4...but was curious...as much hullabo is made that Azureus is this..Azureus is that....It is fast...Hasf fails are very less..and so on...

So thought lets experience it..... for last time..


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2006)

And I hope it is really the last time with this computer.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeh rite..Until i get new rig (hoping after results   )


----------



## eddie (Apr 16, 2006)

All that hullaboo is true...its just sad that you can't try it.


----------

